# wtf need help



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

where the hell is the thermostat on this stupid car. i love it but i hate.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: wtf need help (jnesta21)*

Under the intake manifold. It's more of a variable-flow, electronically controlled valve.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: wtf need help (VWGUY4EVER)*

wait... is yours a 6 speed manual???


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: wtf need help (2deepn2dubs)*

yeah its 6 speed, why?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: wtf need help (jnesta21)*

I thot 4mo's only came in tiptronic???


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: wtf need help (2deepn2dubs)*

no, not at all, the 6 speeds are pretty rare, but you can find them.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: wtf need help (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_I thot 4mo's only came in tiptronic???









03 & 04 - 424 6 speed manual W8's imported, 96 of which are wagons.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: wtf need help (VWGUY4EVER)*

im tryin to get my buddy to buy an 03 wagon 6 speed. saw it for sale not that far from here. guy wanted 14500 4 it. 45000 miles. looked good, and another good thing, it was an old guy who owned it


----------

